# 5 Amnesia Haze Ladies: A Complete Indoor Grow and Smoke Report



## vfwvn (Apr 18, 2011)

Start bye saying I have some experience and have enjoyed terrific results mainly with more indica dominate type indoor strains. Limited experience with the more sativia dominate strains as Amnesia Haze.
Started 5 fems from Royal Queen, family tree is *Afghani-Hawaiian /Laos/Jamacian *cross in some order.
Grown in a 5x5 area with 1000watts of lights.
Start was easy all five popped within 72 hours under some shop flo's.


----------



## bulla (Apr 18, 2011)

GOOD LUCK on the grow


----------



## vfwvn (Apr 18, 2011)

As babies they grew fast and healthy, transplanted into some 3gallon containers in soil and under the Metal Halide bulb the went for about 3week, all were healthy and different in there ways. Pheno's were very easy to maintain, I won't bore you with the details of the day in and outs but things went well never even a light green leaf until late.


----------



## vfwvn (Apr 18, 2011)

after about 60 days these babies were thick heavily budded and finished up around 60days with a 1000w HPS bulb, damn these were nice.


----------



## vfwvn (Apr 18, 2011)

The flushed out well and started to show the fall colors.. wow so cool..


----------



## vfwvn (Apr 18, 2011)

so was into the drier for about 7/8 days


----------



## sniffer (Apr 18, 2011)

They look Great !


----------



## vfwvn (Apr 18, 2011)

dried the cola's were thick and chunky


----------



## vfwvn (Apr 18, 2011)

yield was great for the five girls, ended up filling 5 two liter jars with the goods


----------



## vfwvn (Apr 18, 2011)

This marijuana is so sweet tasting and soaring heady high is terrific, I do feel grow methods and styles are paramount to the overall results however few achieve the best of the best however these girls performed nicely when very well cared for... QUESTIONS ENCOURAGED ...View attachment 1557521


----------



## wavey.mofo (Apr 19, 2011)

Jheeeeeeeeeeeze vfwvn, those look fuckin great man!
How tall did they get up to? and after how many weeks did you veg for?


----------



## RoloTomassi (Apr 19, 2011)

They look great.

Thanks for the report, a while back I was looking for a quality source of AH seeds but gave up since I couldn't find much useful info ...


----------



## vfwvn (Apr 19, 2011)

Started em in the solo party cups, transplanted after 2 weeks and another 18 days under 18hr metal halide light, so veg'd apx 35 days from seed . Kept the air cooled light close at about 20 in. above tops, grow heights varied, tallest about 36 inches, did not top or crop. Stalks were thick and beefy..


----------



## wavey.mofo (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for that, i might had this strain to my grow later on this year.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 19, 2011)

Excellent work & thread here bro +Rep. Your pic's are amazing thanx for sharing


----------



## vfwvn (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey thanks for your positive comments, the journey was terrific and the rewards outstanding, now it's time to enjoy and start spreading some bud's around.


----------



## PaulaBee (Apr 19, 2011)

vfwvn said:


> Hey thanks for your positive comments, the journey was terrific and the rewards outstanding, now it's time to enjoy and start spreading some bud's around.View attachment 1558654


 I am growing it as well. It is in it's 5th week of flowering and I have yet to taste it but the fragrance is heavenly, almost like incense. I am growing 5 different strains at the moment and this is the first sativa blend I am growing. Glad to see your success with it.


----------



## sniffer (Apr 19, 2011)

i grew one these was a freebie from the tude ,
flowered it for 11 weeks looks and grew just like yours , 
i didnt like it , very weak buzz if any


----------



## vfwvn (Apr 19, 2011)

sniffer said:


> i grew one these was a freebie from the tude ,
> flowered it for 11 weeks looks and grew just like yours ,
> i didnt like it , very weak buzz if any


 wow eleven weeks, these girls finished up in bout 65 days and were ready, sorry yours had "very weak buzz if any" what a waste of time for ya, those freebie's...


----------



## vfwvn (Apr 19, 2011)

PaulaBee said:


> I am growing it as well. It is in it's 5th week of flowering and I have yet to taste it but the fragrance is heavenly, almost like incense. I am growing 5 different strains at the moment and this is the first sativa blend I am growing. Glad to see your success with it.


yes the smell is outstanding not indica for sure, a couple of mine were so sticky that smoking the finger hash during manicure was mind bending at times coupled with the oils consumed by handling the buds was quite an adventure.. Gosh I luv this plant...


----------



## Anita Bhonghitt (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice looking plants! I love the fast finishing sativa dome hybreds. How's the high? Does it start in the head and settle into a body buzz?


----------



## vfwvn (Apr 20, 2011)

Anita Bhonghitt said:


> Nice looking plants! I love the fast finishing sativa dome hybreds. How's the high? Does it start in the head and settle into a body buzz?


Thanks for the complitment on the plants, the high is heady sorta speedy, find myself doing more and getting stuff done. Compared to the couch lock stone which I enjoy with the more indica's, like power skunk, g13 and kush's, endlesssky, which are great and can be early finishers, I suppose it's individual but gonna be fun for the summer...


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Apr 28, 2011)

Can you deliberate just a little more on the stone effect/high effect? 

I'm going to order the seeds, and wanted to know more about it.
Its between Royal Queen's Amnesia Haze and Cali Connection's Tahoe OG this next grow for me.


----------



## wavey.mofo (Apr 28, 2011)

amnesia haze is definitely down for my 2nd grow. Quick flowering sativa, doesnt get to tall and great fuckin high!!! Definitely going into my grow. Thanks for making this thread


----------



## Cletus1972 (Apr 28, 2011)

My current Amnesia Haze grow from Royal Queen is in week 9 of flower and still has some time to go. Also it looks much different than yours.
Is a mix up possible?
Royal Queen says 12 weeks for flower.


----------



## wavey.mofo (Apr 28, 2011)

Cletus1972 said:


> My current Amnesia Haze grow from Royal Queen is in week 9 of flower and still has some time to go. Also it looks much different than yours.
> Is a mix up possible?
> Royal Queen says 12 weeks for flower.


might be a different pheno i guess.


----------



## vfwvn (Apr 30, 2011)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> Can you deliberate just a little more on the stone effect/high effect?
> 
> I'm going to order the seeds, and wanted to know more about it.
> Its between Royal Queen's Amnesia Haze and Cali Connection's Tahoe OG this next grow for me.


The "high" is clasic sativa, I've smoked for 40 years and I relate it to old school Thia-Stick taste and high. I notice it right between the ears with chinese eyes and socially pleasing. I currently have 6 strains of stash this and Moby Dick being more sativa like. Consider growing conditions and need some patience if it goes long..


----------



## vfwvn (Apr 30, 2011)

wavey.mofo said:


> amnesia haze is definitely down for my 2nd grow. Quick flowering sativa, doesnt get to tall and great fuckin high!!! Definitely going into my grow. Thanks for making this thread


Wish you well on your journey.


----------



## vfwvn (Apr 30, 2011)

Cletus1972 said:


> My current Amnesia Haze grow from Royal Queen is in week 9 of flower and still has some time to go. Also it looks much different than yours.
> Is a mix up possible?
> Royal Queen says 12 weeks for flower.


 I too was prepared for a long flower time, my Amnesia Hase (Royal Queen) 5 seed pack I've had for about a year and half and started em myself if mix up its at the breeders on the breeders end. What's your grow method for flowering?


----------



## Cletus1972 (Apr 30, 2011)

I grew a topped Royal Queen Amnesia Haze along with a Royal Queen Blue Mistic in a large tote filled with Roots Organic. Had the in a closet under a 400w HPS. First time I dedicated so much space for the roots and used so much light on two plants. The results were awesome!
Blue mistic chopped at 8 weeks. Very good Indica but very smelly grow.

Here is my Amnesia Haze @ 9 weeks flower (~2-3 weeks to go)
This is the second time I grew this and both times the fan leaves turned yellow mid flower and the pistils stay very white.

Mistic Left Amnesia Right


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Apr 30, 2011)

Damn. I don't think I will be growing her then; although I already ordered her. 

I'll be moving before she gets done. I don't want to take the huge chance of not getting
the pheno you got. 

I'll just mother out the pineapple express.


----------



## vfwvn (May 1, 2011)

Cletus1972 said:


> I grew a topped Royal Queen Amnesia Haze along with a Royal Queen Blue Mistic in a large tote filled with Roots Organic. Had the in a closet under a 400w HPS. First time I dedicated so much space for the roots and used so much light on two plants. The results were awesome!
> Blue mistic chopped at 8 weeks. Very good Indica but very smelly grow.
> 
> Here is my Amnesia Haze @ 9 weeks flower (~2-3 weeks to go)
> ...


 That's exactly what I luv about growing cannabis, with all the varied growing methods and styles, coupled with exotic hybrid seed strains and many different pheno types, the excitement and the anticipation of how it's all gonna work out is so exciting not knowing exactly how it's gonna end up, we're really seed growing individuals.


----------



## tingpoon (May 1, 2011)

really awesome thank u for this. ofc im not surprised u got such huge nugs with that nice 1000w setup. 
i was surprised myself with the speedy feel of the amnesia haze, this is no purple haze. that made me pass out. 
anyway thanks for this thread!


----------



## steve kelley (May 2, 2011)

vfwvn How long did you flower for???


----------



## vfwvn (May 2, 2011)

steve kelley said:


> vfwvn How long did you flower for???


67 days total,


----------



## vfwvn (May 2, 2011)

tingpoon said:


> really awesome thank u for this. ofc im not surprised u got such huge nugs with that nice 1000w setup.
> i was surprised myself with the speedy feel of the amnesia haze, this is no purple haze. that made me pass out.
> anyway thanks for this thread!


yeah they got plenty of light... 1000w metal halide for veg and Hortilux HPS for the flowering, and they drank a ton of Foxfarm nutes.


----------



## stiggmanfroyd (Jul 8, 2011)

hey iv got cheesy dick growing atm.i got given a bunch of amnesia seeds off a hermie plant,was thinking of givin em a go next time.yours look lush mate!!


----------



## vfwvn (Jul 12, 2011)

stiggmanfroyd said:


> hey iv got cheesy dick growing atm.i got given a bunch of amnesia seeds off a hermie plant,was thinking of givin em a go next time.yours look lush mate!!


These have now cure almost 90 days in the jars, wow the pungent aroma is outstanding, the high is some of the finest I've had. Damn this is great smoke and I gotta lot of it. Really enjoy turning mates on with it..... wow


----------



## nixusr (Jul 12, 2011)

Stumbled onto this post and whoa! Nice nice pics. Got a freebie amnesia haze, pineapple express, and a kandy kush seed. Thanks to your thread the amnesia is getting popped immediately.

Nice work


----------



## Moonwatch (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Vf and all AH friends,

I subscribed here specialy for this thread, so this is my first post here, and happy to see and read this strain was such successfull, respect!

I bought the 5 fem seeds of this strain in a growshop in Maastrich, I knew there were some well known breeders as Soma, Hy-Pro or Barney's who won an award with the AH in 2004. But they pretend the original don't extist no more, so they crossed it with a skunk#1 and sell it under the name of Amnesia Lemon, and some say the original AH is maintained by Core Cut's.
But the guy in the shop told me the only one Amnesia Haze left are from Royal Queen Seeds, and it was his last sachet, so i had no choice and bought it.

I had a lot of infos about other breeders havin Amnesia, or Amnesia Haze, but seen no report about RQS, i just put them in Light Mix and they took 2-3 days to sprout, but i will make cuts out of them 5 to be sure the're females and making grow them in my Aquapack (4 Waterfams pluged together with an ACS controller), I'm glad it's a good choice, at least I hope so.

Thank you.


----------



## hazeyfarmer (Jul 21, 2011)

nice shit maaan. was they RQS????


----------



## hazeyfarmer (Jul 23, 2011)

at wat day did the top buds fully form mate? its jus im doing amnesia haze 5 weeks into flower n they still nt formed???


----------



## vfwvn (Jul 24, 2011)

the buds set within 10 days, under 1000w hps with 24hr dark period at the onset.. patience..


----------



## vfwvn (Jul 24, 2011)

Moonwatch said:


> Hi Vf and all AH friends,
> 
> I subscribed here specialy for this thread, so this is my first post here, and happy to see and read this strain was such successfull, respect!
> 
> ...




Yes I did grow the RQS seeds, actually from an 18 month packet, these ladies grew like heck from the very beginning... again they had very good care...


----------



## hazeyfarmer (Jul 24, 2011)

cheers mate. mine do look very nice and icey and smell like u cud eat it! lol.wat did u yeild off the rqs amnesia per light?


----------



## vfwvn (Jul 25, 2011)

hazeyfarmer said:


> cheers mate. mine do look very nice and icey and smell like u cud eat it! lol.wat did u yeild off the rqs amnesia per light?


 don't know about total weight do not own scales, but had 5 plants in a 5'x5' area under a 1000wtr... They filled up the area with a nice even canopy. After drying filled 5 two liter jars firmly packed to the top. Looks like alot to me and all mine.... so nice...


----------



## hazeyfarmer (Jul 25, 2011)

ok thanx mate.. at wat point did u have nice weighty buds on em??? cuz i heard that they were late developers...???


----------



## vfwvn (Jul 25, 2011)

hazeyfarmer said:


> ok thanx mate.. at wat point did u have nice weighty buds on em??? cuz i heard that they were late developers...???


 Pending the environment, I'd plan for 70days... and hope their ready... it's never the same it seems, each one of the five were different from the others so just go with it..... best to ya


----------



## vfwvn (Jul 25, 2011)

here's a late flowering room pic (65day) and some newly dried bud pics for reference...


----------



## hazeyfarmer (Aug 10, 2011)

jus anuva question mate, my white russian cuttings have been vegged for 2 weeks now n ive onli realised the timer iz on 19on and 5off. they look fine but obviously not growing as quick as usual. will this affect them?


----------



## vfwvn (Aug 18, 2011)

hazeyfarmer said:


> jus anuva question mate, my white russian cuttings have been vegged for 2 weeks now n ive onli realised the timer iz on 19on and 5off. they look fine but obviously not growing as quick as usual. will this affect them?


 gosh can't say for sure, however I'd just re adjust and go foward.. how did it work out it's been a week now..


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Nov 2, 2011)

Great thread vfwvn. Amnesia Haze is on my grow list for the spring alongside O Amnesia, Utopia Haze, and Golden Tiger. Thanks for the great grow info!!!


----------



## vfwvn (Nov 2, 2011)

SmoochieBoochies said:


> Great thread vfwvn. Amnesia Haze is on my grow list for the spring alongside O Amnesia, Utopia Haze, and Golden Tiger. Thanks for the great grow info!!!


Very cool... I found a very fat seed and she's now with my current grow, alot like her sisters but different in funny phenotype of way. Am thinking about 2 weeks longer, outstanding looking haze bush. I can post when she's a little more presentable... The smoke is so pungently tasty, and so much different than the Indica stuff. 
_*Amnesia Haze *_always gets the "hey what the heck is that?" it's like the crack cocaine of MJ.. Soaring is nice at times.. Great for depression, have a medical patient with great results, the idea of her pain seems not as much of a central issue. 

Hey but what do I know I'm just her caregiver.


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 3, 2011)

cool to see yet another grower here that's preserving the art of getting high AND that's trying gear that's off the radar. i'm thinking of testing this strain to see how it compares to the rokerj (SIC?) version that's made up of super silver haze x cambodian which sounds like a potentially better & trippier cross than high quality seeds' nice haze skunk. i only wish they listed the pedigree of their version.

i just tried looking up all of the amnesia hazes at attitude to see if any other pedigrees come up and soma's version doesn't give one either, but it's described as sweet where the rokerj one is supposed to be spicy which is what i loved about original kali mist. that one is supposed to be more "narcotic" though which doesn't sit well with me at all. if something gets you stoned, you shouldn't freakin' be calling it a haze!

i've seen a bunch of unrelated lineages all claiming to be amnesia. one was hawaiian and northen lights or some other indica although a second breeder claimed SSH x cambodian & a spicy flavor.

it gets annoying when breeders try to cash in on a popular strain's name with entirely different genetics.


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Nov 3, 2011)

I love my Sadivas. The only green we could get in my hometown for years when I started smoking was all from my friends and Sativa dominant, if not pure Sativa. So I now prefer to smoke to get high and fly, stimulate my creativity, chatter with friends, take a walk, and detach from society's paradigm for a spell. Sure, when I want to chill and relax in the evening bring on the Indica dominant. Even then, I still have to have some sativa in there or I just feel cheated. Happy growing!

<edit> I am an outdoor grower in a subtropical climate, so no grow on the indicas, lol.


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 3, 2011)

2 quick questions to get a better grip on this particular (expensive) amnesia haze...

- how is the couchlock on it? some of the ones i skimmed seem to have a lot of it, and the amnesia namesake sounds like something that impairs you
&
- how trippy is it, particularly in the visuals department?

i'm really only looking for strains that are more trippy than not at all shabby haze skunk and that have at least that much motivation, but not so racy you can't sit still on them either. if i'm going to spend almost $20 for a single bean that takes a long time to test, i want to make sure it's exactly what i'm looking for.


----------



## vfwvn (Nov 3, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> 2 quick questions to get a better grip on this particular (expensive) amnesia haze...
> 
> - how is the couchlock on it? some of the ones i skimmed seem to have a lot of it, and the amnesia namesake sounds like something that impairs you
> &
> ...


This batch of seeds came from Royal Queen Seeds (breeder), from about 2 years ago when I originally received em, grew em this year. Don't know about batches of seeds or if always the same....?? Don't recall the costs at that time.. Trippy? dunno really, however not a couch lock deal at all... not a bedtime smoke... gosh man I'm high most all the time and have multiple strains and I enjoy the different change of the _Amnesia Haze_, the word *Amnesia* is really the operative, my mind tends to forget (amnesia) wonder around and less focused, is very leave your troubles behind thing for me, and my mind does wonder in interesting ways at times and is it visual? I guess so... A long while back I use to enjoy hallucinogens , I still see colorful dead people... only my take.... for now anyway...


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 3, 2011)

cool thanks for the clarification. i'm taking it off my list then as i'm not a fan of spacey gear. i like to be fully functional, even if shit's messing with my perception of reality like good 'ol columbian gold. i'd gladly test it if i got a freebie, but i'm not dropping nearly $20 on a strain that'll confuse me. i like the kind of high that sharpens your focus better. spacey is definitely better than couchlock, but it's still a form of impairment.

i'll try the rokerij version as that's under $8 a bean to see if it's any more functional and report on that one. i like the idea of testing gear that no one else is trying because there's some pretty bitchin' stuff out there like high quality seeds' haze x skunk. i haven't tried anything by TGA subcool or sannies, but do trust they are great breeders with great gear, but they aren't the only 2 breeders in the world as their fans make them sound.

i tell you, i like that this site has members with a much better grasp on smoke reporting & answering questions on stuff like couchlock & other effects. after literally a couple YEARS of trying to get an honest lowdown on ANYTHING specific regarding the super silver haze & apollo 11 everyone just kept telling me "trust me, you'll love it" without ever responding to my questions about couchlock levels, it's nice to ask a question here and get a specific response right away that saves me from investing in something that isn't exactly what i'm looking for. i can't plus rep you again, but i can say it at least.

thanks a bunch.


----------



## vfwvn (Nov 3, 2011)

I feel it's more personal "as to each his own," our each individual physical chemistry play into the mix , I grow from seed and heck they are all different in someways, seems there is always a favorite that just suits your needs/wants best. All these ladies were individuals and special in their each and own way.... is a case for cloning, but heck that F1 hibrid seed vigor and some variance is cool too...


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 3, 2011)

i bet i WOULD love the buzz way more than street beasters, but i just like to be able to do whatever when i'm buzzed. bio-chemistry and personal preferences are all over the map for sure. as much as i can't stand getting stoned, about 15% or so of people want absolutely nothing to do with getting high either. variety is the spice of life and all that other good stuff. it's cool that you found something that totally clicks with you. i've waited 25 years to start getting some of that high groove on myself as you can't find anything that'll get you there anywhere where i came from and even here in a much better market with a lot of variety in mids, it all still has some couchlock going on, but at least with some of the fun sativa stuff like euphoria & traces of psychoactivity going on. i've run into blueberry a couple times and although i don't care for it, it's way more interesting than all of the afghani only back east.


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Nov 8, 2011)

Try Ace Seeds Golden Tiger. It was suggested to me and is going in my garden in spring. I was told it is an extreme sativa high. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## staggarlee (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks to the OP for this thread. I'm a newbie on THIS site and just sprouted a Royal Queen Amnesia Haze. I've been to Amsterdam a couple of times and this strain is always my favorite there. I tried growing out Barney's Amnesia Lemon but it just wasn't the same for me even though that has a nice sativa buzz as well. I will definitely be comparing my grow to this thread, thanks guys!


----------



## Chadius (Jan 7, 2012)

Lovely.
Whats your dirt used?


----------



## ddimebag (Jan 8, 2012)

my experience with amnesia and its crosses is that it is very euphoric, and induces some crazy munchies afterwards...does this sounds like your buds?


----------



## hazeman1 (Jan 8, 2012)

dude u got the indica amnesia i just noticed i had the same thign a year ago when i was doing this starin....ur second picture of the 5 ladies the back row in the middle she looks like more of an indica i found out when i was doing my amnesia ladies that 2 out of my 10 were an indica pheno...BEST SMOKE TILL NOW she tastes like a jamaican sativa with a hint of lemon skunk


----------



## staggarlee (Jan 8, 2012)

Chadius said:


> Lovely.
> Whats your dirt used?


I use organic amended coco/perlite mix.


----------



## fuuze72 (Jan 10, 2012)

whats the difference between royal queen and soma amnesia haze?


----------



## fuuze72 (Jan 10, 2012)

and 60 days of what ? growing all together? how long
is start to crop ?


----------



## ganjamanq (Mar 30, 2013)

... QUESTIONS ENCOURAGED ...View attachment 1557521[/QUOTE]

Well kinda long ago but I am growing the same Strain and I do have some question.

I have got an Amnesia from RQS in my 250w HPS tent. 
She is turning great but she is not really getting big.. in the 4th week of flowering.

Now my question how did she react in the flower period..

.. will she strecht alot more or even a bit? (so I know when she needs more N-Nutrients)

.. In which week was the thickening of the buds strongest? (So I know when to give her some PK-Nutrients)

.. and last but not least, which PH Level did she like most?

It would be very awesome hearing from you and in return for your Wisdom I could send in some pics, if you like.

Peace (Y)


----------



## 86Hemphill (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm growing some AH as well. In week 4 of veg. Didn't get a great start but noticed some preflowers today. My first grow overall as well! So ready to get into flowering! Thx for taking the time to post and the great pics!


----------



## vfwvn (Aug 12, 2015)

well imagine your moving along now how is your flowering going


----------



## 86Hemphill (Aug 19, 2015)

Eh. Running into some issues. I'm 2.5 weeks into flowering now. Can't decide if I have deficiencies or toxicity. Trouble started once I gave them the first nutes and seemed to shock them. I'm getting very mixed advice as well. 
Here's the link to my other thread if you feel like taking a crack at it. Plan on posting new pics there tonight. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/dying-over-past-week-too-noob-to-know.880298/#post-11822773


----------



## vfwvn (Aug 19, 2015)

just try to do what your plant is telling you, let her dry out real good and water with some distilled water and things often times should turn quickly. Don't concern yourself with nutes now.... don't water til dry.....

For what that's worth... let me know


----------



## Pac Chuk (Aug 19, 2015)

what % of thc is amnesia haze?


----------



## vfwvn (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't know about THC %..... great tasting and stoned me up good.....


----------



## Pac Chuk (Aug 21, 2015)

Which 3 I should go with sour d amnesia haze or white widow??


----------



## 86Hemphill (Aug 21, 2015)

vfwvn said:


> just try to do what your plant is telling you, let her dry out real good and water with some distilled water and things often times should turn quickly. Don't concern yourself with nutes now.... don't water til dry.....
> 
> For what that's worth... let me know


Dried the girls out real well and watered with a 3 to 1 gal ratio. I'll keep you updated! Still waiting for my PH meter...


----------



## vfwvn (Aug 23, 2015)

Pac Chuk said:


> Which 3 I should go with sour d amnesia haze or white widow??


just go with what you wanna smoke...


----------



## andrew32 (Aug 23, 2015)

Cletus1972 said:


> I grew a topped Royal Queen Amnesia Haze along with a Royal Queen Blue Mistic in a large tote filled with Roots Organic. Had the in a closet under a 400w HPS. First time I dedicated so much space for the roots and used so much light on two plants. The results were awesome!
> Blue mistic chopped at 8 weeks. Very good Indica but very smelly grow.
> 
> Here is my Amnesia Haze @ 9 weeks flower (~2-3 weeks to go)
> ...


@Cletus1972 i had a problem the other day with the leaf tips burning so i flushed next day or two showed wa i tort was light burn but in ur pic it looks the same yellowing with burn was that natural process


----------



## vfwvn (Aug 24, 2015)

andrew32 said:


> @Cletus1972 i had a problem the other day with the leaf tips burning so i flushed next day or two showed wa i tort was light burn but in ur pic it looks the same yellowing with burn was that natural process


Those pics were taken late during flowering stage (day 60), leaf color changes are natural during final days of flowering, as they enter the twilight of the life cycle.


----------



## 86Hemphill (Aug 27, 2015)

So after returning for my first half-strength feeding after flushing several times, I think I found the culprit --- the syringe I was using to measure out the nutes. I thought I was measuring cc's, or mL... It was in tsp! So the first feeding which should have been half strength and the two feelings after that were actually like 2x strength. FML...
So I believe what happened is I caused a nute lockup and created a cal/mag def after the initial nute burn. On the brighter side, the tops have recovered and I see trichomes forming again. Lower half has permanent damage but hopefully I can get at least a little yield from the girls. Better late than never, live and learn right? Thx for all the help!


----------



## vfwvn (Aug 28, 2015)

86Hemphill said:


> So after returning for my first half-strength feeding after flushing several times, I think I found the culprit --- the syringe I was using to measure out the nutes. I thought I was measuring cc's, or mL... It was in tsp! So the first feeding which should have been half strength and the two feelings after that were actually like 2x strength. FML...
> So I believe what happened is I caused a nute lockup and created a cal/mag def after the initial nute burn. On the brighter side, the tops have recovered and I see trichomes forming again. Lower half has permanent damage but hopefully I can get at least a little yield from the girls. Better late than never, live and learn right? Thx for all the help!


Your in learning mode, just stay focused on the future..... understand your in total control of everything now.... so take control
and learn from your setbacks... wish you the best...


----------



## 86Hemphill (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice!


----------

